# Utah Archery Buck



## High Country (Apr 27, 2008)

Here is a picture of the 4 point that I shot at 50 yards on the second morning of the hunt. We spotted the buck laying down on a ridge with the antlers in the skyline. I set up a stalk and walked right on top of him. The first arrow went over his back and the second arrow found the spot. The arrow went clean thru the buck and stuck in a tree covering the broadhead. The buck ran about 60 yards and then the fun began. Now the buck is at the taxidermy and will look great on the wall with the rest of the mounts.

Opening morning there had to have been about 10 guys chasing bucks in the same clump of trees and there was a bigger buck with this one that I did not see until after the shot. I think that the other hunters had to have been chasing these 2 bucks on the opener. 

<<--O/ <<--O/ <<--O/ <<--O/ <<--O/


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats, nice deer


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

Congratulations! Very nice deer! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey, way to be... thats a good lookin deer!!!


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

Congrats! Good lookin buck!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Well done. Nice buck.


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for sharing your story and pictures.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Good buck. Hopefully my patients will reward me with something like that.


----------



## flyfitch (Sep 22, 2007)

Don't let blackbear find out that you missed on your first shot.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

flyfitch said:


> Don't let blackbear find out that you missed on your first shot.


 :roll:

Please.... take that junk elsewhere. This guy did his job and brought home his reward. I'm guessing he didn't go home and brag about his missed shot, but rather the one he actually made. I'm guessing he also wasn't out just to put a few arrows in the air, whether he connected or not.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Great job. It is good to see a bunch of nice bucks already hit the ground this year.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Great buck, thanks for posting...


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats on that dandy buck there. nice job.


----------



## straightshooter (Jun 24, 2008)

You need to immediately figure out why you missed the first time. We have no need for hunters in the field that miss. :roll: 

BTW nice buck


----------



## High Country (Apr 27, 2008)

Just for the record, I don't use a range finder and guess the yardage by experience. The buck was laying down and the arrow just barely went over his back. What counts is that he didn't make it to the next hunter to harvest.

I know that you are all joking about the miss, however, I have a head to hang on the wall and meat in the freezer. Who still has there tags left??????????


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

FROGGER said:


> Great buck, thanks for posting...


+1


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

High Country said:


> *Just for the record, I don't use a range finder and guess the yardage by experience.* The buck was laying down and the arrow just barely went over his back. *What counts is that he didn't make it to the next hunter to harvest*.
> 
> I know that you are all joking about the miss, however, I have a head to hang on the wall and meat in the freezer. Who still has there tags left??????????


Right there with you... not my choice, but the judgement of a small pocketbook I guess. You're right about the follow up... made a good shot and here you are with a filled tag. Great job!! I still have my tag left... no shots so far but it'll happen. Its just a matter of time. I don't think I'll shoot anything as nice as yours... but to start out, anything is a good one. 8)


----------

